# Difference between midweight and pro lower lift frame?



## ChasingChase (Nov 17, 2013)

So I sent my friend to pick a Western Ultra Mount 7.5 STD today. He brings it to my house and I notice that the lower lift frame is rotted out were the pin goes in to lock the feet in the down position. 
Called the guy back and told him that the plow was for ****. Of Course he spent the money within the 1 hour lol. But he agreed to try and replace the part within 3 days. He also has a pro plow for sale. I told him to take the lower lift frame off that and give it to me.
On Western's Site the part numbers are different 67903 and 67556-1. But they look exactly the same from the pictures I have seen. The hole locations are the same. They have to be the same width as I can mount either plow on my truck. So what is the difference? Is it weight? Thicker metal?
Basically I am asking if I can take the lower lift frame from a pro plow/mvp and use it on a midweight/standard. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChasingChase (Nov 17, 2013)

Bump really no one has a clue lol.


----------



## 1-855-200-PLOW (Nov 3, 2013)

The pro is more rigid in design.
One place special is were your upper lift frame slides onto the lower lift frame.
The pro has a welded plate in the center portion of were the lift frame slides over.

If you want to spend a little extra get the pro.

Regards,
SPW Tech

www.snowplowpartswarehouse.com "Home of Western,Boss,Meyer O.E.M."
Proud sponsor of Plowsite


----------

